# Omega 3 Fish oil



## willswapforcancer

Hi, I did a search to make sure, but nothing came up, im surprised theres not numerous topics about fish oil.

This did not cure my DP but it relaxed my mind, and it helped reduce the symptoms i also recomend it if you plan on quiting smoking.

asuming 1 cap to be 300mg of omega3, most bottles say to take 3 capsules a day, but i recomend 6 and alot of doctors have agreed 6 is normal.


----------



## HopeFloats

I recently started taking omega 3 and flaxeed oil..I take about 2000mg a day of each. So far so good..I just started on Wednesday but nothing negative has occured so hopefully over time it will work a lil bit


----------



## Guest

I've been taking it for over 2 month now..this stuff is great,id never expect fish could have such a nice mental effects


----------



## willswapforcancer

arczi said:


> I've been taking it for over 2 month now..this stuff is great,id never expect fish could have such a nice mental effects


true true, alot of people say that, but unfortunetly, it graduely wears off over time, although it might be difrent for you. 
i noticed my effect wear off over 2 months but i kept taking them, i stopped for a month and went backto them and still no nice snoothing effect, i guess i didnt need it after awhile, although it still managed to keep me off the cigarettes, and my DP at bay. so.


----------



## Space Cadet

I actually find it makes my DR quite significantly worse. I only took 2 grams for a few days and noticed my symptoms almost doubled. I seem to be about the only person in the world to have that reaction though.


----------



## Hitmewithyourrhythmstick

I went on it hoping it would be a cure, I was taking VEGEPA about 8 capsules a day and it made me go completely insane. I had to stop. But I keep thinking, if it had such a dramatic effect on my brain functioning..... surely that is significant in some way, and I should have persevered...... On the other hand, if I had continued I probably would have killed myself.


----------



## Pablo

Hitmewithyourrhythmstick said:


> I went on it hoping it would be a cure, I was taking VEGEPA about 8 capsules a day and it made me go completely insane. I had to stop. But I keep thinking, if it had such a dramatic effect on my brain functioning..... surely that is significant in some way, and I should have persevered...... On the other hand, if I had continued I probably would have killed myself.


What do you mean insane? Im just curious because for most people it seems to reduce anxiety, depression and OCD rather than increase it,it would be very strange if it worked the other way for you.


----------



## Matt210

I have found extremely positive results after only two weeks on Omega3 - I would highly reccomend it to everyone.

Although it is far from a cure - it helps me sleep better, reduces anxiety, reduces obsessing, and puts me in an overall better mood.

All things I need to help me get better.


----------



## vimark

Hitmewithyourrhythmstick said:


> I went on it hoping it would be a cure, I was taking VEGEPA about 8 capsules a day and it made me go completely insane. I had to stop. But I keep thinking, if it had such a dramatic effect on my brain functioning..... surely that is significant in some way, and I should have persevered...... On the other hand, if I had continued I probably would have killed myself.


It does that for some people because omega 3 increases both serotonine and dopamine in the brain. Dopamine is the key in this case. You should probably do well on medicine or supplements that lower dopamine.


----------



## lorib64

I take fish oil for omega-3. I asked my psychiatrist about it and he said it might help me with depression. I'm on a number of medications so I'm not sure what effect it has, been I seem calmer, less depressed/anxious since I started it.


----------



## jeanie82

There are 2 active ingredients in fish oil - EPA and DHA. The DHA is helpful for memory and concentration, and the EPA helps to regulate mood. Some doctors think that giving EPA alone has the best effect on depression/mental illness. But i think its pretty hard to find fish oil with only EPA.


----------



## MSM

During the time in which I took Omega 3 fish oil, I originally thought it was helping. I agree fish is brain food, but not necessarily in a good way. It allowed thoughts to flow MUCH easier. Because of this It made me obsess over things much more. For me it does provide a noticeable mood lift but when I am off I definately feel more in control mentally, no longer feel like I am "going insane" and obsessing over abstract ideas. I feel much calmer, yet also a weird feeling (perhaps a withdrawal effect) that the only way I can describe it is that it feels as tho I am tired. Unlike others I have noticed that I am sleeping better being off of it. I think I will continue to stay off of it.


----------



## suz

Is there a vegetarian option?


----------



## Guest

*Good omega 3 food sources*



> Nuts, seeds and their oils are good sources of the omega 3 and 6 parent fats and *hemp seed* also contain some pre-converted GLA. They do not however contain the vital EPA and DHA. Fish with omega 3 fatty oil are able to make these fats from the algae they eat and so provide an excellent source to those who eat omega 3 fish oil. We can of course *eat the algae ourselves* ( YUMMY *RUBS HIS TUMMY* ) and chlorella and spirulina provide valuable sources of these converted fats as well as a whole host of other nutrients. If you don?t eat algae then you need to rely on your body?s efficiency in converting the fats itself. There are many ways you can support this conversion such as "Barrel rolling".


*Hemp*: is the common name for plants belonging to the genus Cannabis (Smoke weed then... lol =P )

Roasted Sunflower seeds are a winner Suz... although nothing is better then fish... because fish contain "the vital" EPA and DHA due to the fishes diet of algae (which we can eat ourselves... HuMMMM! YUMMY).


----------



## suz

After the algae you posted up last time I'll definately stick with sunflower seeds.

No fishies for me, they're too pretty.


----------



## Guest

Fish are pretty?










[email protected]


----------



## suz

Are you trying to make me cry?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest

Nah... making you aware fish are like people: some pretty/some ugly...

Here's a pretty fish:










=)


----------



## suz

Awww, so sweet, both of you : )


----------



## Guest

Well i'm in a good moon so I aim to please.


----------



## suz

whoop : )


----------



## Guest

a good "moon"... lol see how "bright" i am =P


----------



## suz

hahaha. You were just showing your arse to everyone really, admit it!


----------



## Guest

Well look how pretty my "bright moon" is:










Any one with such a big shiny moon would wanna show it off


----------



## suz

As I scrolled down I was expecting your bum, I won't pretend.

:lol:


----------



## Guest

ROFLOL!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hopefull

Darren, those comments I made to you about your posts, guess I was wrong :roll: :wink:

Bailee


----------



## Guest

So many comments made... which one's are you on about? =)


----------



## Hopefull

Bailee


----------



## suz

How bizarre...


----------



## Guest

Bet it be funny if he lit his gas... lol :lol:


----------



## suz

Fire breathing pumpkin bum.

Lovely!


----------



## Cam

suz said:


> Fire breathing pumpkin bum.


LOL :lol: I didnt think I would ever hear those words structure in that way. 
Good title for a book  
BB


----------



## suz

Black Box said:


> LOL :lol: I didnt think I would ever hear those words structure in that way.
> Good title for a book
> BB


You expected to see them structured some other way though? :? :lol:


----------



## Guest

suz said:


> Is there a vegetarian option?


Indeed there is:

*Udo's Choice Ultimate Oil Blend - Certified Organic*



> *What makes Udo's Choice the UK's Leading Certified Organic Nutritional Oil Blend? *
> 
> Delivers a reliable source of the Omega 3 and Omega 6 essential fatty acids that are essential to life - Udos Choice is a natural source of undamaged EFAs.
> 
> Formulated in a 2:1:1 ratio of Omega 3: Omega 6: Omega 9 a combination most therapeutic for the Omega 3-deficient, Omega 6-rich diets, as well as 'low' and 'no' fat diets common today.
> 
> Rich in lecithin - which provides the building materials for healthy cell membranes.
> 
> Contains Vitamin E - this potent antioxidant is added to increase freshness and to act as a scavenger of free radical molecules in the body.
> 
> *A vegan/vegetarian source of EFAs*
> 
> Maximum freshness, stability and nutritional value - pressed at a temperature of less than 120F (50C) in the absence of light and oxygen. It is bottled in nitrogen-flushed amber glass bottles and packaged in a box to further eliminate the effects of light and oxygen.
> 
> Stored in the fridge or freezer - to protect the nutritional value of the oil, which will become damaged by heat, light and oxygen


.

http://www.savant-health.com/product_de ... oductID=29

A new volunteer started at Green health and she turned out to be a retired nutritionist who?s 60 years old (looks 40-45 due to her health). I told her about my DR/DP and brain fog? she was very sweet and listened to everything I said? and so she told me she?d get me some info on Omega 3? Last Tuesday she came back again with some information and a bottle of ?Udo?s choice ultimate oil blend?? She only went and gave me the ?14 pound bottle? bless her. She really likes me? just goes to show how sweet the offline Darren can be =). The bottle she gave me is in capsule form? which is ?not? for vegetarians because the capsules are made from the outer part of animal bones. So you want the one in the liquid form. I burst one of the capsules in my mouth the other day to find out how they tasted? and due to it not being from fish? it tasted alright. I would recommend all of us to use this Omega 3,6,9 formula.

Darren.


----------



## suz

Aww, thanks for that Darren. I'll try and track some down locally today.

Have you noticed any benefit from them yet at all?


----------



## Guest

No not yet?? I ask my Dyslexic tutor about them? and she told me that it would improve my brain function within four months? so it can take a while to notice anything? although with the lady who gave me them looking so young? I think at 30p a day? they are well worth it because they have so many other benefits to them? she told me that at one point you?ll have to stop taking it because the oil will sep out of your skin, although when this is happening within good limits? it keeps your skin as soft as velvet *Sucks index finger*? *Happy happy gay voice*: I can?t wait to be all soft and silky .

?Although I have felt chances, I assumed were linked In with my meds? although it could be this Omega 3 oils which have triggered the change? the change is: my mind is more clear (no brain fog)? although I can think about my DR/DP much more which is causes problems.


----------



## suz

Oooh, silky soft skin is always a bonus! 

I keep getting draw to the big pumpkin bum picture, I'd forgotten about that one :lol:


----------



## Guest

I know... I "love" women with silky soft skin... TIS so so sexy *drools*.

I know... I was mature "back" then... heh.


----------



## Anla

Fish oil helps with brain function, brain clarity. Makes it posiible to keep thinking and performing my jobs.

But it has done nothing for my numb emotions.

Anla


----------



## Guest

That might come down to you trusting "one" person to love you... you need to be secured that your emotions will not be messed around with in order for the numbness to simmer down.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

Hmm, i should try this, because i am allergic to fish so i am definitely deprived of any active chemicals that are in this omega 3 stuff


----------



## Guest

Go for it mate... It will do you the world of good... =)


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

I got flaxeed oil, its supposed to have the same active ingredients as fish oil just not in its raw form. Im allergic to fish so thats why i got flaxeed oil. It says to take 6 of them a day and there the size of my left testicle, doesnt that sound like too much?


----------



## Guest

You.got.small.balls :lol:


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

lol, i was waiting for someone to say that.


----------



## Guest

Dr Udo Erasmus ? Fats and the Nature of Health - Part 1

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LDB31QGG

Dr Udo Erasmus ? Fats and the Nature of Health - Part 2

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=APYH7P36

DR Udo is the guy who made the Omega 3,6 & 9 blend. The nutritionist at Green health gave me a tape last week; the tape is ?Dr Udo Erasmus ? Fats and the Nature of Health?. She wanted me to listen to it which I have listened to part 1 last night. I have also recorded the tape into MP3 format, and burnt it onto CD for her to make copies for other people. I?ve uploaded the MP3 format sample for you guys because it?s relevant to our recovery. I?m now going to come off the Clonazepam and go onto a nutritious diet due to what I heard on the tape. It turns out that most oils we use for cooking are bad for us due to the manufactories techniques of increasing the oil?s shelf life to two years from six months. They blench and use acids to purify the oils? this makes the oils taste horrible, and because of that they use Ultra-high-temperature treatments to give the oil a mild taste. The only oil which misses out on this treatment is extra olive oil. Rozanne used to pure this stuff on toast which I thought ?what the hell?? although when I tried it? it was really nice. Yet if you use extra olive oil for cooking in the frying pan? you?re going to damage it. So it?s best you only use it on hot or cold foods.

I?ll let the tape do the talking? but I assume that ?some? of us aren?t getting enough nutrients. I assume this because Cloverstone had/has Celiac Disease which limits nutrients which could have possible been the reason for her DR/DP & brain fog... although only she knows that. I hope you all find this tape/mp3 useful.

Darren.x

P.S both files are around 40MBs, so i'm sorry if you're on dail up. The parts are around 45 mins long. And thanks to Rozanna and Tigersuit who made me aware of megaupload.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

I could drink extra virgin olive oil


----------



## suz

AllmindnoBrain said:


> I could drink extra virgin olive oil


YUM! :lol:


----------



## Guest

No sh*t.... lol


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

i dont think u get my humor emulated puppeteer, unless ur just fucking with me. Cause i really cant tell


----------



## Guest

I get sarcasm when people use emoticons because sarcasm is hard to "pick up" due to the "lack of tone" from written words.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

yeah i understand, people dont realize im being sarcastic when im talking to them in person.


----------



## Guest

People only click on when I give them a sacastic smirk =P... heh


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

was taking flaxseed oil for like a week and a half, dont feel any different at all, if its not helping me than im afraid it will start to make things worse if anything so im not taking it anymore. Do you think if it was going to work it would take longer than the amount of time i allowed it to?


----------

